# Puppy!



## vonDrehle (Aug 20, 2008)

This Saturday I adopted a 7 month old Flatcoat Retriever named Candy.  Here are some shots from her first little photo shoot back in Hickory.  She doesn't respond to her name real well right now but once she does and starts coming to me I will post some outdoors shots.  Until then I'm stuck holding the leash which makes it a little harder to takes pictures.

I started a shutterfly website just for shots of her.

http://chrisandcandy.shutterfly.com/

Here is one of them.  There are many more on the site.


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 20, 2008)

SQUEE!!! so cute!!!


----------



## DanPonjican (Aug 20, 2008)

Sooo cute!  Great work!


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 20, 2008)

Puppy!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Good work man, keep 'er happy


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 20, 2008)

cutie!!
thanks for adopting!


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 20, 2008)

Cute dog.  I am just right down the road from you in Burlington.


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 20, 2008)

I make a lot of disc golf trips down to Burlington.


----------



## STICKMAN (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for adopting, one more saved!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks again and good luck dogs are for sure our best friends.............


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 23, 2008)

We went to the dog park today and I was able to get some good shots of her.  There are a few more on my shutterfly than on Flickr.

http://chrisandcandy.shutterfly.com/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vondrehle/


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 26, 2008)

After talking with several people I have came to the conclusion that she is a Golden Retriever/Lab mix as opposed to a flatcoat. You can tell the difference when you look at her face.

Good example of a true flatcoat.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/magdogs/2787302525/


----------

